# "disassociating by local choice (reason=3)"

## Steve Cave

Hello. I am trying to set up a wireless interface, wlan0, with this configuration:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

associate_timeout_wlan0=30

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.114 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

```
# /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=0

network={

    ssid="xxxxxxxxxx"

    auth_alg=SHARED

    id_str="xxxxxxxxxx"

    key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

    password="yyyyyyyyyy"

    wep_key0=0000000000

    wep_key1=1111111111

    wep_key2=2222222222

    wep_key3=3333333333

    wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

This is the output of dmesg after I try to start the interface via /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start:

```
wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:21:29:8c:29:1d

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:21:29:8c:29:1d

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:29:8c:29:1d (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)
```

As can be seen, authentication and association are successful, but then the client disassociates for an unknown reason.

The interface works on the same computer and with the same settings in Windows. Thanks in advance for any help.Last edited by Steve Cave on Thu Sep 20, 2012 8:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ppurka

I have been myself bitten by this bug. It is a real PITA. Currently, the only help I can offer you is with the following few links:

http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1629

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272185

----------

## Steve Cave

I thank you for your help. Hopefully, development of wireless drivers and utilities on Linux will eventually reach a stage where I can get wireless to work on my system.

----------

## ppurka

Eventually, it will connect. Sometimes unloading and reloading the modules helps. Especially, if you are resuming from suspend.

----------

## ppurka

Try upgrading wpa_supplicant to 0.6.8. It seems to work a lot better.

Upgrade bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246117

----------

